# Cheese smoking tempuratures



## fwismoker (Jan 9, 2013)

Is there a minimum outdoor temp to cold smoke things like cheese? When it is below freezing i assume i would need some type of heating element with a rheostat to get the ambient temp above the needed mark but not too hot to cold smoke things like salmon and cheese? Right now the ambient temp in my smoker  is about 40 degrees and i do have a cold smoke generator ready to go...any help would be appreciated.   

I do know the salmon i want to smoke can't go above 80.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 9, 2013)

HI FWIsmoker,   I asked this same question when I started smoking cheese.  What I have found is when smoking around 35-45 the smoke takes longer and the color won't be as noticeable. I like to warm the smoker to 70-75 for a while then let it cool off to about 65 then put the cheese in.  At 65-70 I get good color and nice smoke taste I also think you get more condensation on the cheese at lower temps. I also think the AMNS burns better at the warmer temps. Just my 2c hope it helps.

Stan

Also a 100 watt light bulb will warm up a smoker  and if it gets to hot go to a 60 watt


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 9, 2013)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> HI FWIsmoker,   I asked this same question when I started smoking cheese.  What I have found is when smoking around 35-45 the smoke takes longer and the color won't be as noticeable. I like to warm the smoker to 70-75 for a while then let it cool off to about 65 then put the cheese in.  At 65-70 I get good color and nice smoke taste I also think you get more condensation on the cheese at lower temps. I also think the AMNS burns better at the warmer temps. Just my 2c hope it helps.
> 
> Stan
> 
> Also a 100 watt light bulb will warm up a smoker  and if it gets to hot go to a 60 watt


Awesome advice on the light bulb, thanks!


----------



## bkleinsmid (Jan 9, 2013)

I like that light bulb idea. I have a hard time getting my large smoker to hold steady below 125 to 130. Another great idea learned from this site.

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 9, 2013)

I am trying a cold smoke on cheese now, smoker temp is at 68.


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 11, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> I am trying a cold smoke on cheese now, smoker temp is at 68.


Hey KFC how did the cheese come out??  How long did you smoke it? 

Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 11, 2013)

Stan,

2 hours on the apple smoke.  Was a bit bitter.  But I was advised to let it sit in fridge for about 10 days before tasting along side a Sam Adams.  So I wait...  :)


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 11, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> Stan,
> 
> 2 hours on the apple smoke. Was a bit bitter. But I was advised to let it sit in fridge for about 10 days before tasting along side a Sam Adams. So I wait... :)


Longer it sits the better. I was REALLY frustrated after my first smoke with the taste, did a 3 hour smoke with apple. Cheese was really bitter and showed no signs of improvement. Posted on here for help, thought about cutting off the outside layer, etc. I let it sit about 45 days, except for the few chunks I would nibble on from time to time to test, and it was better. Used it in gift baskets this year and put in a little note to let it sit even longer if they could.

Second batch I did with peach for only 2 hours, it was MONEY after 25 days. I absolutely LOVE smoked cheese, but it is the worst thing to smoke because you have to wait to enjoy it. A true test of patience, but worth it in the end! I have found vac sealing it and leaving it in the back of the fridge or in the bottom of the fridge drawer makes it easier to endure the wait, otherwise it stares you down and yells "eat me" every time you open the door.


----------



## doctord1955 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have smoked cheese vacuum packed in my meat refrig that is right at 3 months old.  Seems longer u can wait better!  The trick is to smoke cheese about every weekend for awhile so u get a supply in the frig then just rotate thru it!


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 12, 2013)

kingfishcam said:


> Stan,
> 
> 2 hours on the apple smoke. Was a bit bitter. But I was advised to let it sit in fridge for about 10 days before tasting along side a Sam Adams. So I wait... :)


Morning KFC,   I let it sit 3 weeks at least. I have smoked 5 hr cheese that was a little bitter when pulled but 3-4 weeks later it is fine. I must have 15-20 lbs in the fridge now so its easy to wait for new cheese to age.   One of my favorites for lunch is I take a can of  tomato soup add 1/2 can of milk and a 1/4 lb of smoked Swiss cheese shredded heat and OMG is it good.

Good luck on your smokes this weekend.

Stan


----------

